# Need some thorny security hedge or bush



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I need some suggestions as to thorny bushes or cacti to plant below a bedroom window to deter burglars away from it. The window gets morning through to mid-afternoon sun (faces southeast, I think).

Soil below is hard pack and most likely has clay. Any suggestions or experience with thorny security hedge plantings??? Would like plants that don't require a lot of maintenance, or a lot of watering. I'm in southern California. 
Oh, the window is about 6 to 7 feet off the ground.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

just a couple of private hedges will do the trick once they root and grow up to 4-5 ft under the window it is impossible to get near the window.the hedges will stop a guy from climbing up into the window.i have private hedges along my front living room windows and just cutting them in the space between the house and the hedge is tight i couldn't get in the window with my best effort add that height and your good..psssst:wink: a nice window box won't hurt either


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

from the pic seems like that window is about 6 or 7 feet up making it hard for anyone without a ladder to get in anyways so u prolly dont necessarily need something thorny just something to obstruct a ladder from begin put there unless ur purp is spiderman


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Our neighborhood watch discourages planting large hedges/bushes in this manner because they can provide 'cover' for bad guys breaking into the house or hiding. You could plant a low extra-thorny rose which would look nice and be thorny, but it shouldn't be big enough to conceal a person.


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the great suggestions.....this window*

Thanks for the great suggestions. This window has already been breached in that someone did gain entry by climbing up and in. We suspect an accomplice hoisted someone up, they removed the screen, slid the window to the full open position and then climbed in.

We have considered various security possibilities ie unsightly window bars, window box but maintenance would be difficult due to the window screens from inside and from the 7 feet height outside, cacti that grow slow.... Hedges seem to be the best option.

We don't want to grow a hedge that could end up being a 'step' but if it were wide and deep enough to prevent a ladder being placed close against the building next to the window, that might help deter a future break in. A thorny bush would be even better.

Any photos examples to share would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

http://www.met.police.uk/crimeprevention/garden.htm check this site out it has numerous ideas for your concerns


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a nice spot for a blackberry patch. Thorns-o-plenty,fruit to eat and they are not thick enough for someone to hide behind.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Hardy Orange (Poncirus trifoliata) might work for you. It has wicked 2" long thorns that would be devastating to anyone trying to climb in your window. 

Pyracantha also has nasty thorns.

Both of these plants do well in my area- you should check if they will grow in southern California.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm with GC on the plant suggestions. You might also consider some of the chinese hollies, the ones with the sharp spines. They will grow close to the house and dense and can be trimmed (if you must). Just depends on whether you want high or low, dense or open, etc. 

However, can you not secure the window? Not that there's anything wrong with planting, but that would be my first choice.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

how about one of these, either inside or outside?:whistling2:


----------



## brickandmoss (Sep 3, 2012)

Hawthorns especially some of the larger thorned cocksburr varieties. http://www.ehow.com/info_8659031_kind-long-very-thorny-canes.html


----------

